# Need prayers for me, nothing serious



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

The 6th I have cataract surgery on my left eye, I am still using eye drops for the last surgery on my right eye.
I am so thrilled how well I see so looking forward to this surgery. Can't wait to throw my last contact lenses away.

So if you think about me on the 6th I thank you in advance. 
I will update you


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

*Cataract surgery*

Paula, hoping the 2nd surgery goes well for you.


----------



## Bella’s Mommy (May 1, 2019)

Sending lots of prayers and blessings your way!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We are here, dearest lady, w/our prayers for you! 
I can't wait to hear your results.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Prayers that all goes well Paula. Will be thinking of you and sending lots of prayers and positive thoughts your way on the 6th.


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

Lifting up prayers and good wishes.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Good luck Paula. Contacts can get to be a pain after such a long time. I have worn soft lenses for nearly 40 years.


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Good luck! I will keep you in my thoughts. Best wishes to you.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Good luck and prayers on C-day not D-day.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Way to get er done! Will be thinking of you for sure  Mom's first eye went well, she wants to wait for the 2nd one til after her cruise in September.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - you will be in my thoughts on the 6th...and always. :wub::wub:


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Paula, Lifting you up in prayer today. YAY! No more contacts! :wub:

"Life is good - Life with a Maltese is better!"


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope all went well today and you are reading this without glasses!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thinking of you today dear Paula!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hope all went well.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

*Need prayers for me*

I hope your surgery went well today. Give us an update when your feeling up to it.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Paula,
I'm praying your eye is healing and vision is PERFECT! Remember to use ALL your eye drops as prescribed. When you're up to it would love an update:Flowers 2: 
:tender:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

THANK YOU FOR YOUR PRAYERS AND GOOD THOUGHTS :heart.: 
I can see without contacts :dothewave: PRAISE THE LORD 
It seriously is a miracle. I can't even imagine what it was like 100 years ago.:blink: 

I had to be at the surgery center at 6 am, so we were up at 4:30😣 the girls couldn't figure out why we were getting up when it was still dark I had to practically chase them around our bed:smilie_tischkante:, they wanted us to go back to bed:blink:

This morning I was thrilled to open my eyes and see:chili:
I has another appointment at 7:40 this morning, everything went well.

My next appointment will be on the 20th with my optometrist, I was suppose to see her on the 17th but cancelled as we will be in Seattle for our granson's high school graduation 
Not looking forward to the hours of waiting to see him graduate, especially sitting in bleachers :w00t:

Thanks for being here for me:wub:


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

*Need prayers*

Paula that’s great news. The surgery really makes a difference.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so thrilled for you..
I hope my eye surgery goes as well.
I have mine on July 22nd.They're monitoring my tumor..which so far is shrinking..slowly but it is!!!!
If it stays stable they will do laser to seal the vitreous tears and remove the cataract caused by the chemo. 





Matilda's mommy said:


> THANK YOU FOR YOUR PRAYERS AND GOOD THOUGHTS :heart.:
> I can see without contacts :dothewave: PRAISE THE LORD
> It seriously is a miracle. I can't even imagine what it was like 100 years ago.:blink:
> 
> ...


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

You can have a contact tossing party!


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm always so late in reading messages so you've had your surgery. Do hope all went well!!!

Gentle hugs,
Lainie


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

So happy the surgery went well and your vision is great. Congratulations.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Great news Paula.


----------

